# Tivonet and instantcake



## infinitysa (Oct 13, 2006)

I just bought a PTVUpgrade drive (which I believe is simply an instantcaked drive) for my Series 1 phillips standalone Tivo. My modem fried years ago so I've been using a TivoNet card.

Well, InstantCake doesn't support TivoNet. I went into my rc.sysinit and added the network drivers and can now telnet to my tivo and ping the outside world from there just fine. The problem is that Tivo still won't do the guided setup call via TivoNet. It seems to try and fail with the modem. 

Does Tivo need DNS lookup, or does it connect via IP? What is the script needed to setup the DHCP client (I hard coded my IP)? I've switched my dialing prefix to ,#401. Is there anything else that needs to happen to get this to work? Which log file should I watch while making the call attempt?

Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you harde coded your IP, set the DNS address to the internal IP address of your router.

Instantcake should have the latest software, which has TiVonet drivers, I think.


----------



## infinitysa (Oct 13, 2006)

While the drivers exist on Instantcake, they are not loaded. I guess this sells more TurboNet cards and reduces support questions.

I don't think Tivo needs or even has DNS

I can ping the tivo ip in the outside world. Here is my tclient log file. To me it looks liek it never even tries to use the network card:
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: CAM_ID not found.
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: CallStatusReporter: Phase: Dial, Status In Pro
gress
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: CallStatusReporter: sending message "CL|30"
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: Backdoor code 4, enable calls via broadband
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: CallStatusReporter: Turning off-hook LED on
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: Opening device
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: Initializing modem
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: ATZ
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: OK
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: Determining modem type
Oct 13 20:16:34 (none) comm[115]: ModemImpl: EXP_TIMEOUT
Oct 13 20:16:34 (none) comm[115]: Could not determine modem type.
Oct 13 20:16:36 (none) comm[115]: Modem dialcode is 46
Oct 13 20:16:36 (none) comm[115]: CallStatusReporter: Turning off-hook LED off
Oct 13 20:16:36 (none) comm[115]: Recover private logs
Oct 13 20:16:36 (none) comm[115]: Opening old private log files
Oct 13 20:16:36 (none) comm[115]: Reverting private logs
Oct 13 20:16:38 (none) tcphonehome[115]: CallService return status 0xffff
Oct 13 20:16:38 (none) comm[115]: AT&V1&V2
Oct 13 20:16:38 (none) comm[115]: OK
Oct 13 20:16:38 (none) comm[115]: ATZ
Oct 13 20:16:38 (none) comm[115]: OK
Oct 13 20:16:45 (none) comm[115]: CallStatusReporter: Phase: Dial, Status Failed
Oct 13 20:16:45 (none) comm[115]: CallStatusReporter: sending message "EX|46"
Oct 13 20:16:45 (none) tcphonehome[115]: TClient failed: EX|46
Oct 13 20:16:45 (none) tcphonehome[115]: Sending dialup event, subtype 8, msg EX
|46
Oct 13 20:16:46 (none) tcphonehome[115]: setCallStatus called with: Failed state
0
Oct 13 20:16:51 (none) tcphonehome[115]: LastCallAttempt at 1160770560
Oct 13 20:16:51 (none) tcphonehome[115]: setting call status to: Failed
Oct 13 20:16:51 (none) tcphonehome[115]: setting call in progress to 0 (second s
uccessCount)
Oct 13 20:16:51 (none) tcphonehome[115]: Setting callActive to 0
Oct 13 20:16:51 (none) comm[115]: CallStatusReporter: sending data changed event
20
Oct 13 20:16:51 (none) tcphonehome[115]: destroying CommGlobals!
Oct 13 20:16:51 (none) tcphonehome[115]: pCommMempool empty
Oct 13 20:16:51 (none) tcphonehome[115]: Setting MCP PhoneHome action: ENABLED


----------



## ntjock (Oct 13, 2006)

GRRR. I had a fried modem on a SVR-2000.

I bought a drive from PTRUpgrade and it won't recognize TivoNet.

Their solution is to buy a new network card (turbonet).

I hadn't realized there were multiple network cards. Frankly it worked so I never touched it until a HDD died.

I should have bought a new HDD and restored my old Ver 2 install onto it. Just didn't want to tinker with it. LOL.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I wasn't aware that you could do guided setup via network until 7.x...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The backdoor has been there since 3.1 at least, if you could get NIC drivers to load, or were redoing GS over an existing network setup.

7.1 or 7.2 added the ability to configure the network from within GS.


----------



## infinitysa (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't get it. I now have DHCP setup. I can ping the tivo site with no problems. But when I do the guided setup, it fails. It even says in the log:
Oct 13 20:16:24 (none) comm[115]: Backdoor code 4, enable calls via broadband

Does anyone have a log that shows guided setup going over TivoNet or TurboNet?


----------



## snedecor (Jun 27, 2001)

Oct 18 13:59:02 (none) comm[134]: CallStatusReporter: Phase: Dial, Status In Progress
Oct 18 13:59:02 (none) comm[134]: CallStatusReporter: sending message "CL|30"
Oct 18 13:59:02 (none) comm[134]: Backdoor code 4, enable calls via broadband
Oct 18 13:59:02 (none) comm[134]: Using Ethernet. Not starting modem/pppd.
Oct 18 13:59:02 (none) comm[134]: CallStatusReporter: Phase: Start_Auth, Status In Progress
Oct 18 13:59:02 (none) comm[134]: CallStatusReporter: sending message "ST|33"

I think that :

1) Your hardware is not recognized (not fully seated, failed, etc)
2) The driver is not being loaded (not in correct location, not in RC.sysinit.
3) You don't have a valid IP address (either DHCP or manually setting up a static IP)

See if you can capture a kernel log from a startup, and see if you see items related to the network card and driver.

Here's a snippet from my last startup (kernel):

Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: Configuring network... 
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: Loading 8390 driver 
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: Probing for Ethernet card 
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: NE*000 ethercard probe at 0x300 
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: not found (not an 8390). 
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: tivone.c: No NE*000 card found at i/o = 0x300 
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: /lib/modules/tivone.o: init_module: Device or resource busy 
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: ax88796: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M 
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: ax88796: using MAC address xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (redacted)
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: ax88796: driver installed 
Oct 17 21:39:00 (none) kernel: Card found

Here's a snippet from messages:

Oct 17 21:39:04 (none) dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Oct 17 21:39:05 (none) dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
Oct 17 21:39:05 (none) dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.100 -- renewal in 302400 seconds.
Oct 17 21:39:06 (none) Stats: == System startup resource statistics ==
Oct 17 21:39:06 (none) Stats: ++ System build version numbers ++
Oct 17 21:39:06 (none) Stats: b-3-0-mr @81771 2002.05.08-1537 release-tivo1 BROADBAND BROADBAND_BACKDOOR COMPACT_LAYOUT DB_CHANNEL_FROM_URI DB_SECURITY_POLICY_QUERY DCT_SERIAL DEVENV_AVR DEVENV_MIPS DEVENV_PPC DEVENV_X86 DIRECTV DSS_SERIAL IRBLAST MACROVISION NIELSENLOGGING PERF_LOGGER STANDALONE STRONG_CRYPTO T2KSOURCE US_CABLE_AUTO_DETECT


----------



## infinitysa (Oct 13, 2006)

The hardware seems to be working fine because I can telnet to my Tivo and ping the tivo site from my Tivo just fine. Everything seems fine, but tivo seems to ignore it on the call. Perhaps the order of when things are loaded?

I'm attaching my kernel and tclient log snippets. Remember, this is with an instantcaked drive, which definitely is not the same as a normal tivo.


----------

